# New folder and couple small drop points



## sharpeblades (Nov 25, 2016)

Here is folder I finished up today.CPM-154 blade and carbon fiber bolsters and burl persimmon handles.the little drop points are donr in cpm-154 also and have desert iron wood and stabilized pecan for handles all have red liners .Thanks for looking


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 25, 2016)

Wow Raleigh, I'm really digging that Pecan. What's the blade length on those?


----------



## seeker (Nov 25, 2016)

Absolute works of art as always.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 25, 2016)

There around a 2-1/4 in. blade and a 4-1/2 in handle.The desert iron wood ones are a special order for Christmas for a customer


----------



## marknga (Nov 26, 2016)

Very nice. As always.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 26, 2016)

Mark thank you sir


----------



## Horns (Nov 26, 2016)

Those look stellar Mr. Raleigh. Do you have any extras this year not spoken for?


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 26, 2016)

Thank you sir~ The little drop point with the pecan handles is for sale as is the folder


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 26, 2016)

Fantastic knives RT!  Love that ironwood!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Nov 26, 2016)

nice


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 28, 2016)

Dennis thank you sir


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 29, 2016)

Mr R those all are great looking knives.
Fantastic. 

You knives are always so "clean" looking.  But elegant too.  Great work


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen


----------

